# iyidir seni sormalı



## Zuccherro

N'aber sordum
"iyidir seni sormali" cevap verdi
Ne demek?


----------



## ketcapov

It means: İyiyim, senden naber?


----------



## Zuccherro

Sağ olun
Ama anlatabilir misin?
Sormalı: should ask demek değil mi?
Ayrıca niçin "iyidir" ? Niye iyiyim söylemedi?


----------



## ketcapov

Actually, We use it with this form. I don't know why we say like that. In my opinion, don't think what it mean, just memorize it because it is ungrammatical.


----------



## Zuccherro

Tamam
Does it always come in the same case ? Or are there other uses and examples?


----------



## ketcapov

My daily greeting routine:

Naber
İyidir, senden naber ?

Naber?
İyi diyelim iyi olalım, seni sormalı ?

Naber ?
Ne olsun aynı, seni sormalı ?

Nasılsınız ?
İyiyiz efendim, sizi sormalı ?


----------



## Zuccherro

Harıka! Çok teşekkürler


----------

